# Hi, I'm joey!



## ant (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, I recently found a ootheca and decided to try and raise a few nymphs. My hobbies are growing carnivorous plants, catching a keeping amphibians (don't own any at the moment), and most insects and other invertebrates.


----------



## Rick (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Joey, we just added a section for your plants, welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## ant (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Oct 13, 2008)

hello from san diego, welcome to the forum!


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello there Joey! Welcome to the board.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

